# Carl Trueman Martin Luther Lectures and Joel Beeke



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 30, 2015)

Was blessed to hear Dr. Carl Trueman lecture tonight on Martin Luther at the Reformation conference at Audubon Drive Bible Church near me in Laurel, Mississippi.

Dr. Joel Beeke will be there tomorrow and I'll post the lectures here as well.


But tonight Dr. Trueman opened up several things about Luther's days and biography that I had not considered before. Very good.

Lecture #1


The Scripture: Our Final Authority

Lecture #2


Martin Luther the Christian


----------



## Gforce9 (Oct 30, 2015)

Most excellent!


----------



## DMcFadden (Oct 30, 2015)

Trueman will be in Fort Wayne on Jan 21, dealing with "Liking and Disliking Luther: A Reformed Perspective." I'm looking forward to hearing him in person.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 30, 2015)

Dr. Trueman is a very engaging speaker. An hour went by and it seemed like 15 minutes...unlike when I preach 35 minutes seems like an hour and a half.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Oct 31, 2015)

Looking forward to listening!


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Oct 31, 2015)

Here are the rest from today.

http://www.sermonaudio.com/source_detail.asp?sourceid=adbc


Loving Christ and Making Him Known by Dr. Beeke

Martin Luther the Husband and Family Man by Dr. Trueman

Calvin as Preacher by Dr. Beeke


The Reformers' Recovery of Biblical Preaching by Dr. Beeke

Martin Luther the Reformer by Dr. Trueman


Q&A With Dr. Joel Beeke and Dr. Carl Trueman


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Nov 1, 2015)

This is not from this conference, but I did not want to create a new thread for it.

From a lecture series at First Presbyterian Church in Columbia, SC

Sexuality and the Crisis of Identity


----------



## TheOldCourse (Nov 1, 2015)

Thank you for posting these! Dr. Trueman is a fantastic lecturer!


----------

